# Neon Goby Order - Any Interest?



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys!

I may be getting some neon gobies in and I was wondering if anybody else wants some?

These are all aquacultured by Proaquatix.










These are great fish to have in nano tanks and clean the crap offa your fish! I have 2 right now in my display and my tangs love em. I will be adding 20 more in my tank so let me know if you would like some!

They are 18ea or 3 for 45 + tax and shipping.

Groups buys can save on shipping so give me a shout if you want some!

Edit:

Okay!!

So there is a limit to how many neon goby's are available.

If you want some, just checkout here!

http://krakensreef.com/product/neon-goby/

First come first serve!!


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'll go in on 6 neon gobies with you! - Phil


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

if someone in toronto is ordering too I'll get some n I'll contribute $ for gas? - meeting point yorkdale, steele/bathurst (sig hint?) or Dundas strip. lol. newmarket is a long haul to go get small fishes.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm in on this group buy too. I get 6 of these bad boys.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay cool.

I ordered 50 of them so they should arrive tomorrow.

Let me know when you wanna come pick them up =D


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Will you be around on Saturday evening for pick up?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup. Saturday works for me!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay!!

So there is a limit to how many neon goby's are available.

If you want some, just checkout here!

http://krakensreef.com/product/neon-goby/

First come first serve!!


----------

